# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  ابي اعرف برجي

## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

**

*مو عارفه شنو برجي* 

*سويت بالطريقه الحسابيه طلع برجي (( الجوزاء))* 

*وعن طريق البرنامج يطلع برجي (( الجدي ))* 
*وبرج اخوي بعد بالطريقه الحسابيه يطلع ((العقرب))*
*وعن طريق البرنامج يطلع ((الدلــــــو))*
*والحين وين اصدق وش سالفتهم* 

*ســاعدوني*

----------


## vichic1

حطي تاريخ ميلادك بالعربي كامل اليوم الشهر السنة وإن أمكن الوقت كمان وراح أطلع برجط

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*الهجري : 5\9\1413*
*الميلادي : 27\2\1993*
*الوقت .. الساعه 2:20 دقيقه نص الليل تقريبا*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم }..
اختي المشاكسة 
برجك الجدي}..
بتاريخ ميلادك
بس اذا باسم الام في الاغلب برج ثاني

تح ـياتي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*الســــــــــــــــــلام عليكم و رحمة اللهـ و بركاتهـ ،،*
*على حسب تاريخ ميلادكـ ،،*
*يطلع برجكـ الحوت ،،*
*و طالعكـ غلاااتي القوس ،،*
*برجكـ الحوت يمثل الصفات العامهـ ،،*
*اما الطالع يشير لـ نوع شخصيتكـ ،،*
*و يقال أن البرج يؤخذ حسب تاريخ الميلاد ،،*
*يعني على حسب الأسم راح يختلف أكيد ،،*
*لكن الحوووت هو الصحيح إن شاء اللهـ ،،*
*و يــــــــــــا هلاااا و مرحبا ،،*
*أي أستفسار أنا حاضرهـ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## vichic1

إختي ترى برجك برج الحوت 
برج الحوت من 19 (فبراير) إلى 20 (مارس) كل المواليد بين هذا التاريخ هم من برج الحوت ولكي هدية بعض المعلومات عن هذا البرج:
*برج مائي
كوكبه: نبتون
كوكب المهنة: بلوتون 
كوكب الحب: مركور 
كوكب المال: مارس
كوكب الحياة العائلية: مركور
كوكب الصحة والعمل: الشمس*

*ارقام الحظ -12- 21- 39- 48- 57* 
*الاحجار- حجر القمر*
*يتوافق مع :* *السرطان- العقرب-الثور*
*الاعمال الملائمة: أطباء بيطريين- علماء أحياء- فنانين- أطباء-موسيقيين- علماء نفس * 
*ايجابيات:**صاحب خيال، حساس، عاطفي، لطيف، غير أناني، لا تهمه الماديات، صاحب حدس وبديهة ويتعاطف مع الآخرين. 
سلبيات: مثالي و يتهرب من الواقع، كتوم للأسرار وغامض، إرادته ضعيفة وسهل الانقياد.*

*أما بالنسبة لتوقعات برجك لهذا الشهر فهي كالتالي:*

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)
(لا تقدر الروح البشرية أن تكون سعيدة بدون الأسرار والمجهول)
(بيلين إيلين)تنقشع السماء 
تتحالف الأفلاك الآن، لكي توفّر لك وضعاً أفضل من السابق، فالطالع الإيجابي بين (جوبيتير) و(ساتورن) في الجدي والعذراء، يلائمك جداً ويتحدث عن قلب صفحة والتوجه نحو جديد يجعلك أكثر رضىً عن الذات. تقتحم ساحات جديدة وتتوصل إلى إنجاز يبدو مثمراً، كأن تحسن وضعك المهني أو تنتهي من أزمة أو نزاع، فتنطلق من جديد، حراً ومرتاحاً، تركز الأفلاك على أوضاع مالية مهمة في هذا الشهر، وعلى تسويات حبيّ’ على الأرجح، قد تنتصر بقضية أو تتوصل إلى السلام. تفكر الآن بمستقبلك، وتتخذ قرارات حكيمة يكون لها وقع إيجابي على المدين القريب والبعيد.
تدور نقاشات كثيرة تتعلق بقضية تمويل أو سلفة، أو مشروع يتطلب دعماً مصرفياً أو تغطية تحتاج إليها، من الممكن أن ينشغل بالك أيضا، بسبب تأخير أو مناورة أو عدم وضوح، إلا أنك تتزوّد بأفكار جيدة ومخارج مهمة لكي تجتاز هذه العراقيل، إلجأ إلى من باستطاعته مساعدتك، قبل تاريخ 25، إذ أن كوكب (مركور) يبدأ بالتراجع بعد ذلك ويعرقل بعض الخطوات. لكن الشهر بمجمله يبدو مؤاتياً، ولو مررت ببعض الصعوبات.
إن أفضل وسيلة لتحقيق ما تريد، هو التودد إلى أشخاص نافذين تبغي نيل موافقتهم أو رضاهم، إذا كانت قضيتك تستأهل هذه التضحية، فاسع إلى ذلك لأن اقتراحاتك لن تذهب سدىً، بل قد تلاقي صدىً جيداً لدى بعض الممولين، كذلك يدعوك الفلك إلى التصرف بسرعة وإيجاد الأفكار الملائمة، لهزم الأخصام ومواجهتهم بحجج وبراهين منطقية، إذاً استعد يا عزيزي، لكل أنواع المواجهات والأجوبة، وكن حاضراً لكي تكسب معركتك. تذكّر أن عليك استقطاب التأييد، ألم تسمع بحكمة الإمام علي: (إن ثلاثة أرباع الحكمة هي في مداراة الناس).
يدعمك القدر، رغم الجهد التي يتطلبها منك. إلا أنك تجد نفسك في المكان المناسب وفي الوقت المناسب. لقد دخلت الآن دورة مهنية جديدة، تظهر خلالها عن شجاعة وقدرة على قيادة أمورك بدون تردد.

مواجهة عاطفية 
تتيح لك الأفلاك توضيح بعض الأمور المتعلقة بحياتك الشخصية أو العاطفية. تقف وجهاً لوجه أمام بعض الحقائق وتفاتح بها الآخر، فتنتقل من حالة القلق إلى حالة الوضوح. تتسلح بالشجاعة اللازمة لتضع النقاط على الحروف وتطالب بحقوقك، إذا كنت محروماً منها أو قلقاً بشأنها، قد تستعيد أقوالاً ماضية وتصرفات أثارت ردات فعل مكبوتة، لم تعبّر عناه حتى الآن، لاشك أنك تعيش هواجس ما، حتى ولو حاول الآخرون تطمينك، إلا أنك تبدو متطرفاً في عواطفك، وتظهر حماسة في شؤون الحب والعلاقات، قد تشارك بمناسبات كثيرة وتلتقي بأشخاص وأصدقاء وتتعرف إلى الناس، خاصة في الأسبوع الأخير من الشهر، الذي يعدك بأوقات سعيدة في الحب كما في الحياة الاجتماعية، ويحل إليك مفاجآت وأفراحاً.
تبدّلت ربما أوضاع لك مع الأصدقاء، وحصلت تغييرات مهمة في الماضي القريب أبعدتك عن البعض، قد تتغير معطيات وتجد نفسك أمام علاقات جديدة لسبب أو لآخر، يتعلق بعضها بعمل خارج الوطن أو بسفر أو بخلاف وجفاء، أما بالنسبة إلى الأمور العائلية، فقد تجد تسويات لمشكلة سابقة مع أحد الأبناء أو المقربين، فتبني سلاماً يريحك ويجعلك أكثر استقراراً.

*ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم
**
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يعطيكم العافيه جميعاً*

----------

